

Famous mountain lion P-22 has made himself right at home under an LA porch - hotgoldminer
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2015/04/14/famous-mountain-lion-p-22-has-made-himself-right-at-home-under-a-los-angeles-porch/

======
mturmon
More information:
[http://www.laobserved.com/archive/2015/04/p-22_is_holed_up_u...](http://www.laobserved.com/archive/2015/04/p-22_is_holed_up_under_a.php)

Including this bit: "P-22 is remarkable for having traversed the 405 and 101
freeways and many miles of inhabited terrain before reaching Griffith Park and
being confirmed by trail cameras." The 405 is by some measures the busiest
freeway in the country.

Another poignant detail is that, although there is a lot of wild space in LA
near where the cat is, there is no known female there for him to mate with. He
may have to cross the freeway again.

